# Reset PC stuck at MSI screen



## Brinyolff (Jan 7, 2018)

A few hours ago a reset my PC completely. It has now been on the MSI motherboard screen for about 2 hours.(pc start up screen, press delete for bios) and the loading wheel is spinning. Is there something wrong? It shows no percentage of how it's been reseting. (Windows 10, MSI 250M Bazooka, I5-7600)


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Press the [Delete] key to go into the BIOS and see if the hard drive is listed.


----------

